# Taste of the Wild



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Currently my dog eats taste of the wild pacific and he was doing a lot better on that then he was when he was on Merrick as a puppy. I took out the chicken because he was have itchy skin and that made it a lot better. Now at 1 year and 1 month he is having skin issues and loose stools and I think taste of the wild had a bad batch of food. If you read recent reviews https://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/taste-of-the-wild.html Jarvis is not the only one. I am seriously thinking about switching food. His coat is currently very soft but his skin has a rash and we took him to the vet already for it.

Any recommendations (especially for dogs with chicken sensitive stomach)? I am not on the grain free trend so do not mind foods with grain in it (as long as meat is first ingredient).
Bonus if its on Chewy.


----------



## Leopup (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there! 

We recently switched to Taste of the wild Pacific stream for our 8m old puppy. Thank you for posting that link.. I am going to look into this. I think I have too noticed that our puppy has started being itchy more than usual lately. 

In the past, we have tried Nutro Essentials - it did not work for us for the high protein in it ...but I have had friends who have had some good outcomes. 

Also, there is a Colorado local brand called I and Love and You - they are all natural, grain-free and have multiple flavors. 

Hopefully, you are able to find something that suits your boy! 
Take care!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

Have been using this dry food for the past 2 months and my dog has been loving it ! She also stopped scratching herself.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine were on a chicken based kibble and the vet suggested feeding either Duck, Venison, or turkey based kibble, so I switched then to Fromm Duck & sweet potato and they are doing great on it!!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Leopup said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We recently switched to Taste of the wild Pacific stream for our 8m old puppy. Thank you for posting that link.. I am going to look into this. I think I have too noticed that our puppy has started being itchy more than usual lately.
> 
> ...


If he is having itchy skin check for rashes we found about 6 quarter sized rashes on him. They were hard to find and spread out we used a tick comb to hold back his fur. At first we were worried about fleas since he was 3 days late for his medication but vet confirmed he was flea free and most likely allergic reaction. I am now thinking its the food. I gave him scrambled eggs for breakfast this morning and already stools a little better.


----------

